# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Shanghai Labs Anadrol 50 and Dbol 50

## dizzle

next to a quarter for size comparison.

line down the middle of one side.

----------


## KeyMastur

Eye candy (and mouth)

----------


## G-S

Good stuff.

----------


## Diesel72

Which is which? Not that it matters... guess Im just curious.  :LOL:  

-Diesel

----------


## dizzle

Anadrol is Green, Dbol is Pinkish. Both are 50mg each. I will be sending a few tabs to get tested once I get my SL Deca and SL Prop results back in about two weeks.

----------


## Diesel72

Awesome bro... please be sure to keep us fellow SL fans updated on the results of your test. I saw the Test Enanthate results... not bad. But somewhat disappointed. They are still relatively new like you said, and I think in time SL will perfect the product line.

Regards,
Diesel

----------


## zmatalucci

Dizzle,,,why are you torturing us????

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Can I have some Candy !!! Anadrol is Real.

----------


## Diesel72

I bet the D-bol is "real" also.  :Don't know:   :LOL:

----------


## Retabolil2

> I bet the D-bol is "real" also.


I like BD tabs better, there are too many tabs on the market now.

----------


## xtremesport14

Any test results yet?

----------


## dizzle

not yet, i'm saving up on some money. i keep hearing primo is gonna be released this month, so i want to send out some primo samples to get tested first.

----------


## Governor

> not yet, i'm saving up on some money. i keep hearing primo is gonna be released this month, so i want to send out some primo samples to get tested first.



got a price on that primo yet???? pm me if it cant be posted.

----------


## partyboynyc

dizzle, how do you have so much dirt on shanghai?

----------


## BDTR

Dizzle is the know all of UG gear. Whenever i have a question i just ask him.

----------


## stocksandblondes

Man those really do look like candy. ha ha

----------

